# ¿Cuántos ahorros creéis que tiene la gente?



## Sociopatías Joe (11 Abr 2019)

Excluyendo jóvenes de menos de 25. Hablo de activos líquidos y sin contar deudas. Ahorro puro y duro, cuentas al descubierto, acciones, fondos de inversión, plazos fijos, oro, planes de pensión, etc...

Yo tengo la impresión que a grosso modo la cosa va así:

25 % 0 - 5.000 €
25 % 5.000 - 20.000 €
25 % 20.000 - 50.000 €
15 % 50.000 - 100.000 €
5 % 100.000 - 250.000 €
5 % >250.000 €

Necesito opiniones porque hay cosas que no me cuadran. Como habréis visto mi tesis es que la gente tiene más pasta de la que dice.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Abr 2019)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Excluyendo jóvenes de menos de 25. Hablo de activos líquidos y sin contar deudas. Ahorro puro y duro, cuentas al descubierto, acciones, fondos de inversión, plazos fijos, oro, planes de pensión, etc...
> 
> Yo tengo la impresión que a grosso modo la cosa va así:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que eres muy muy optimista... Mucha gente vive al día, sin nada de ahorro, eso si no tienen deudas tóxicas.


----------



## luismarple (11 Abr 2019)

Yo trabajé en una financiera especializada en automóvil y te digo que la gente no tiene ni un clavo. Casi todo dios financiaba al 100%.


----------



## Sociopatías Joe (11 Abr 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo trabajé en una financiera especializada en automóvil y te digo que la gente no tiene ni un clavo. Casi todo dios financiaba al 100%.



Intenté comprar un coche a estrenar y solo me lo dejaban financiado. No hubo manera de pagarlo al contado. Suerte que encontré una de segundo mano que lo pagué de una tacada. Odio tener deudas



Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo creo que eres muy muy optimista... Mucha gente vive al día, sin nada de ahorro, eso si no tienen deudas tóxicas.



Si esto fuese así, tendríamos que ver situaciones dantescas, de dramas familiares rollo Dickens. No digo que no los haya pero al final mucha gente siempre parece que saca el dinero de algún sitio.


----------



## Ayios (11 Abr 2019)

En mi limitada experiencia la gente mayor tiene muchísima pasta ahorrada, aunque lleven una vida austera y no lo aparenten, pero la mayoría no paga hipoteca, tiene a los hijos independizados y el único gasto que tienen son las lentejas que comen y unos pantalones cada dos años. Mi abuelo cobraba la pensión mínima y cuando murió tenía dinero hasta debajo del colchón.

Luego la gente más joven, y me refiero a gente de hasta 40 años, la sensación que tengo es que viven al puto día o a dos meses de la indigencia. Yo una vez estaba mirando la cuenta corriente del banco en el trabajo y un compañero vio que tenía casi 10.000€ y me dijo sorprendido: ¿TÚ DE QUÉ COJONES TIENES TANTO DINERO?

Tanto dinero de qué, hostias, si esa es mi cuenta para gastos. Luego esa gente todos los años se van al Eurodisney o a un crucero por las islas griegas.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Abr 2019)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Intenté comprar un coche a estrenar y solo me lo dejaban financiado. No hubo manera de pagarlo al contado. Suerte que encontré una de segundo mano que lo pagué de una tacada. Odio tener deudas
> 
> 
> 
> Si esto fuese así, tendríamos que ver situaciones dantescas, de dramas familiares rollo Dickens. No digo que no los haya pero al final mucha gente siempre parece que saca el dinero de algún sitio.



La gente se las apaña como sea, hacen malabares económicos, comen mierda todos los días si hace falta, eso sí, no sin sus viajes y sin cambiar de móvil cada año. Por lo general hay poca gente ahorradora, y de invertir no les hables, que la bolsa es un casino.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (11 Abr 2019)

Yo calculo que el 65% de la peña no tiene mas de 10k ahorrado, y de esos, bastantes no tienen ni 2k. A nómina de la indigencia vive la mitad de españa.

Entre 10-50k le echo un 20%.

Luego el 12-13% de 50k a algunos cienes de k.

Y los que ya tienen bastantes cienes a millones de k son una minoria rollo 1-2% del total.

Así a ojo de forero paco de mierda. Yo estoy en el 20% ese entre 10-50k.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Abr 2019)

El Ayuwoki dijo:


> Yo calculo que el 65% de la peña no tiene mas de 10k ahorrado, y de esos, bastantes no tienen ni 2k. A nómina de la indigencia vive la mitad de españa.
> 
> Entre 10-50k le echo un 20%.
> 
> ...



Mejor mantener un perfil bajo entre tus conocidos 

se de lo que hablo.


----------



## Fausto1880 (12 Abr 2019)

Activos?

La gente está en números rojos. Las hipotecas valen más que las viviendas.


----------



## Ancap (12 Abr 2019)

Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría tienen la filosofía de vida de vivir el día sin pensar en el futuro, pues te diría que tienen 0 euros.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Abr 2019)

cuanto mas tengas mas te quitaran, mercancias no perecederas y armas, lo demas es papel mojado...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2019)

hay muchísima gente que está forrada y vive como pobres. 
No quieren que nadie le pida dinero ni alertar a ladrones y prefieren una vida austera. 
Yo conozco a bastante gente que tras los muros tienen unas mansiones flipantes, tengo un familiar que solo en jardinero gasta 400 euros al mes, y eso que no es su casa habitual. Sin embargo nadie sabe su enorme fortuna. 
la gente está heredando de sus padres pisos y mucho dinero ahorrado , de ahí los casi 30 millones de personas que en España no hacen nada ya que solo cotizan unos 18 millones y somos unos 50


----------



## Aspass (12 Abr 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> hay muchísima gente que está forrada y vive como pobres.
> No quieren que nadie le pida dinero ni alertar a ladrones y prefieren una vida austera.
> Yo conozco a bastante gente que tras los muros tienen unas mansiones flipantes, tengo un familiar que solo en jardinero gasta 400 euros al mes, y eso que no es su casa habitual. Sin embargo nadie sabe su enorme fortuna.
> la gente está heredando de sus padres pisos y mucho dinero ahorrado , de ahí los casi 30 millones de personas que en España no hacen nada ya que solo cotizan unos 18 millones y somos unos 50



Con respecto a los no-cotizantes, concuerdo contigo... Algo extraño ocurre. También considero que hay mucha peña viviendo de trabajos con sueldos en B, porque extraño es los pocos cotizantes que somos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Abr 2019)

Aspass dijo:


> Con respecto a los no-cotizantes, concuerdo contigo... Algo extraño ocurre. También considero que hay mucha peña viviendo de trabajos con sueldos en B, porque extraño es los pocos cotizantes que somos.



si no estuviésemos en el euro, ya se habría devaluado la moneda española para disolver el valor de los ahorros y poner a trabajar a todo el mundo.


----------



## emosidongañado. (12 Abr 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Mejor mantener un perfil bajo entre tus conocidos
> 
> se de lo que hablo.



Por supuesto. El primer consejo que se les da a los ganadores de grandes premios de lotería, por poner un ejemplo, es la discreción.

Nunca vería recomendable la ostentación, aún así de hacerla, siempre entre personas que no te conozcan.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (12 Abr 2019)

¿Y esos datos se te ha aparecido la madre superiora y te los ha dicho?

¿O te tomaste una sustancia alucinógena y entonces viste la luz?

Un 25% de los españoles no cuentan con ningún tipo de ahorro - elEconomista.es

Un 25% no tiene NADA ahorrado y un 55% no llega a 3.000 euros. Por lo menos esos son datos de 2014, y no creo que hayan cambiado mucho.


----------



## Petruska (12 Abr 2019)

Vamos a ver, ¿cómo va a poder ahorrar la gente un puto duro si tenemos unas nóminas de mierda. Si el mes que logras ahorrar doscientos euros se te van al mes siguiente porque te viene el recibo del IBI o el seguro de coche, o se te rompe el calentador de agua y tienes que cambiarlo, o le tienes que cambiar los filtros al coche, o...

No se puede ahorrar un puto duro porque te lo sablean en 3, 2, 1.

La gente lo ve y prefiere darse algún caprichillo porque el ahorro es un imposible, y además aunque ahorres y lo metas en el banco ya se ocupan las sabandijas bancarias de ir chupándotelo poco a poco.

Vivimos tiempos penosos en todos los sentidos.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 Abr 2019)

Petruska dijo:


> Vamos a ver, ¿cómo va a poder ahorrar la gente un puto duro si tenemos unas nóminas de mierda. Si el mes que logras ahorrar doscientos euros se te van al mes siguiente porque te viene el recibo del IBI o el seguro de coche, o se te rompe el calentador de agua y tienes que cambiarlo, o le tienes que cambiar los filtros al coche, o...
> 
> No se puede ahorrar un puto duro porque te lo sablean en 3, 2, 1.
> 
> ...



Eso es si no eres forero de burbuja. Aqui ingresamos el mas pobre 5k limpios al mes. Menos de eso es de probres.


----------



## Sociopatías Joe (12 Abr 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> hay muchísima gente que está forrada y vive como pobres.
> No quieren que nadie le pida dinero ni alertar a ladrones y prefieren una vida austera.
> Yo conozco a bastante gente que tras los muros tienen unas mansiones flipantes, tengo un familiar que solo en jardinero gasta 400 euros al mes, y eso que no es su casa habitual. Sin embargo nadie sabe su enorme fortuna.
> *la gente está heredando de sus padres pisos y mucho dinero ahorrado , de ahí los casi 30 millones de personas que en España no hacen nada ya que solo cotizan unos 18 millones y somos unos 50*



Eso es exactamente lo que pienso. Es obvio que hay mucha gente que vive al día, con el mercado laboral que hay no es una sorpresa. Pero no me creo lo de tanto vivir al día y tanto crédito por aquí y por allí. Hay mucha gente con buen riñón, más de lo que pensamos.


----------



## hartman2 (12 Abr 2019)

mi cuenta del banco tiene cinco cifras.
nah 10.000 pavos eso lo tiene el 50% de la poblacion o mas.


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Abr 2019)

jajajja la gente tiene, en general, muchisimo mas dinero en los bancos de lo que se cree, sobre todo despues de heredar de los padres, y eso lo sabeis todos:

Dime de que presumes y te diré de qué careces, y los españoles presumen mucho de no tener un duro....... pero las terrazas y los restaurantes siempre estan llenos, amen de hoteles y lugares de vacaciones.

En España los salarios son una mierda, pero la pasta de generaciones está bien guardada en los bancos y en activos inmobiliarios. Mucha gente gana 900 o 1000€, pero tienen pasta en el banco para aburrir + pisos - locales alquilados de las HERENCIAS.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (12 Abr 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> mi cuenta del banco tiene cinco cifras.
> nah 10.000 pavos eso lo tiene el 50% de la poblacion o mas.



Otro subnormal que no lee. 



mugriento dijo:


> ¿Y esos datos se te ha aparecido la madre superiora y te los ha dicho?
> 
> ¿O te tomaste una sustancia alucinógena y entonces viste la luz?
> 
> ...


----------



## vox = lloronas (12 Abr 2019)




----------



## hartman2 (12 Abr 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Otro subnormal que no lee.



yo tambien te quiero hijoputa.


----------



## hartman2 (12 Abr 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> yo tambien te quiero hijoputa.



se lo decia al forero mugriento.


----------



## PocoTú (12 Abr 2019)

Per aspera ad astra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 98843



Alguno que compute la hipoteca como patrimonio personal, ya es clase media-alta.


----------



## Ayios (12 Abr 2019)

RTE dijo:


> Por supuesto. El primer consejo que se les da a los ganadores de grandes premios de lotería, por poner un ejemplo, es la discreción.
> 
> Nunca vería recomendable la ostentación, aún así de hacerla, siempre entre personas que no te conozcan.



Relacionado con eso yo tuve un compañero de trabajo muy mayor que ya se jubiló y de vez en cuando decía como si fuese una sentencia que a los jefes siempre hay que decirles que estás bien, porque a ninguno le gusta un trabajador que les de problemas y se queje, y a los compañeros siempre hay que decirles que estás mal, porque como te vean bien van a ir a joderte porque la gente es muy envidiosa. Tristemente a lo largo de los años he descubierto que es una verdad como un templo, y por eso siempre digo que estoy de trabajo hasta arriba y que no tengo un duro.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (12 Abr 2019)

Desde que tengo el piso en Toledo Norte ahorro un 70% del sueldo por tener la casa pagada a tocateja por 14.500€, coche tambien pagado, solo tengo gastos fijos de comunidad 20€, comer, y gasolina.

Toledo Norte manda.


----------



## calidatrinchera (12 Abr 2019)

Mi experiencia es que si dices a la gente que tienes 20000€ ya les suena a mucho dinero. Lo más habitual es que el que tenga unos pocos miles ahorrados ya tenga pensado en qué capricho se lo va a gastar.

De vez en cuando encuentras a gente discreta que indagando un poco se le intuyen unos buenos ahorros.


----------



## Pio Pio (12 Abr 2019)

En mi entorno langosteril algunos sueltan lo que tienen en cash y las cifras darían para que algunos platearais casi jubilaros.


----------



## pignorado (12 Abr 2019)

jaimegvr dijo:


> jajajja la gente tiene, en general, muchisimo mas dinero en los bancos de lo que se cree, sobre todo despues de heredar de los padres, y eso lo sabeis todos:
> 
> Dime de que presumes y te diré de qué careces, y los españoles presumen mucho de no tener un duro....... pero las terrazas y los restaurantes siempre estan llenos, amen de hoteles y lugares de vacaciones.
> 
> En España los salarios son una mierda, pero la pasta de generaciones está bien guardada en los bancos y en activos inmobiliarios. Mucha gente gana 900 o 1000€, pero tienen pasta en el banco para aburrir + pisos - locales alquilados de las HERENCIAS.



100% cierto.


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Abr 2019)

Yo trabajé en España con una señora que fregaba platos, ganaba no mas de 900€ al mes, y tenia 6 pisos alquilados en Madrid, Mostoles y Fuenlabrada, aparte la casa del pueblo y tierras.


----------



## vox = lloronas (13 Abr 2019)

@Negrofuturo Si España estaba bien en 1970 fue porque la autarquía terminó diez años antes


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Abr 2019)

Mucha gente que vive en pueblos del interior tiene un patrimonio de narices, viven austeramente pero ahorran y venden cosechas con lo que van amasando un capital muy grande. Y en las ciudades mucha gente mayor acostumbrada a las penurias también tiene más dinero del que se pueda pensar.

La diferencia son los jóvenes que, o bien no tienen ingresos altos o bien si tienen se los funden a las primeras de cambio.

Y esperando heredar, que con según qué Gobierno aun te toca pagar.


----------



## tataratt (13 Abr 2019)

Per aspera ad astra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 98843



Vamos, alguien que sea propietario de un piso en Madrid, barcelona, Bilbao... es clase media-alta.


----------



## megamaxi (13 Abr 2019)

Muchos aquí hablan por hablar.

La gente tiene mucha más pasta de lo que algunos parecen creer. No hace falta especular. Ni hace falta trabajar en banca, los datos globales son públicos y se encuentran en cualquier publicación económica.

En depositos bancarios la*s familias *tienen 808.100 millones de euros. (recalco: familias, no empresas)
divida usted entre 46 millones de españoles y le da la bonita cifra de 17.500 euros por residente en España (incluyendo menores).

A esto hay que añadir que los españoles tiene la barbaridad de 450.000 millones de euros en cuentas bancarias en el extranjero, unos diezmil euros por español.

Los españoles tienen 457.000 millones en cuentas en el extranjero - EXPANSION

En fondos de pensiones y seguros los españoles tienen unos 32.000 millones de euros. Una cantidad ridículamente baja.

Las familias españolas elevan sus depósitos en 39.000 millones en un año

El ahorro familiar en depósitos bate récord con 800.000 M pese a los tipos al 0%


----------



## EXTOUAREG (13 Abr 2019)

megamaxi dijo:


> Muchos aquí hablan por hablar.
> 
> La gente tiene mucha más pasta de lo que algunos parecen creer. No hace falta especular. Ni hace falta trabajar en banca, los datos globales son públicos y se encuentran en cualquier publicación económica.
> 
> ...



Ahora compara ese ahorro medio familiar con el de los alemanes, franceses, holandeses, austríacos etc y nos echaremos a llorar.


----------



## Stopper (13 Abr 2019)

Lo que tenemos es una deuda de unos 30.000 € por barba.


----------



## Max Aub (13 Abr 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Desde que tengo el piso en Toledo Norte ahorro un 70% del sueldo por tener la casa pagada a tocateja por 14.500€, coche tambien pagado, solo tengo gastos fijos de comunidad 20€, comer, y gasolina.
> 
> Toledo Norte manda.



Que tal anda la cosa por Toledo Norte actualmente para invertir en la zona?


----------



## megamaxi (13 Abr 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Ahora compara ese ahorro medio familiar con el de los alemanes, franceses, holandeses, austríacos etc y nos echaremos a llorar.



En absoluto, los españoles,somos bastante ahorradores

Aqui tienes los datos

Mean cash savings by age 2017 | UK Survey

Como puedes ver la media de adultos en UK andará por los 25K aproximadamente lo mismo que los españoles si quitamos a los menores de edad.

En cuanto a ahorro porcentual ahorramos menos que alemanes, holandeses o franceses, pero más que finlandeses, británicos , irlandeses o portugueses.

File:Gross household saving rate, 2016 (%, ratio of gross saving to gross disposable income) SecAcc18.png - Statistics Explained


----------



## EXTOUAREG (13 Abr 2019)

megamaxi dijo:


> En absoluto, los españoles,somos bastante ahorradores
> 
> Aqui tienes los datos
> 
> ...




NO me vale el porcentaje de ahorro, me vale que un alemán medio tiene 60k y un españolito 15k de media, lo único que salva al español es que el 80% tiene su piso en propiedad aunque sea del banco.

Si un alemán ahorra un 20% del sueldo y un español un 30%, al final el alemán esta ahorrando mucho mas dinero que el español solo por la diferencia abismal de salarios.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (13 Abr 2019)

Max Aub dijo:


> Que tal anda la cosa por Toledo Norte actualmente para invertir en la zona?



Pues han subido mucho los precios, por menos de 40k no compras nada decente, y en mi zona mínimo 60k, eso sí por 150k te compras un buen chalet con piscina a menos de una hora de Madrid, pero la ola tapayogurista ya pasó.


----------



## morethanafeeling (13 Abr 2019)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Excluyendo jóvenes de menos de 25. Hablo de activos líquidos y sin contar deudas. Ahorro puro y duro, cuentas al descubierto, acciones, fondos de inversión, plazos fijos, oro, planes de pensión, etc...
> 
> Yo tengo la impresión que a grosso modo la cosa va así:
> 
> ...



Es absurdo mirar solo la pasta que tiene una persona en el banco como si eso significara algo, cuando la gente inteligente tiene el dinero invertido y en el banco tiene lo mínimo.

Por ejemplo, es mucho más "rico" alguien que tiene una casa pagada y 10k en el banco que alguien que vive de alquiler y tiene 50k en el banco. Pero mucho más.

El dinero en el banco no es significativo de nada. Porque además como digo, la gente más rica nunca deja el dinero pudriéndose en una cuenta corriente.

Yo por ejemplo tengo un buen colchón en el banco, pero en realidad mi gran "tesoro" es tener una vivienda pagada, lo que me ha permitido incluso dejar de trabajar.


----------



## Ted Mosby (13 Abr 2019)

La mayoría de la gente tiene telarañas en el banco y en la polla


----------



## megamaxi (13 Abr 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> NO me vale el porcentaje de ahorro, me vale que un alemán medio tiene 60k y un españolito 15k de media, lo único que salva al español es que el 80% tiene su piso en propiedad aunque sea del banco.
> 
> Si un alemán ahorra un 20% del sueldo y un español un 30%, al final el alemán esta ahorrando mucho mas dinero que el español solo por la diferencia abismal de salarios.



El primer enlace es sobre cantidades absolutas.. como te decia las famlias españolas tienen aproximadamente los mismos ahorros que las familias inglesas..

Y si quieres hablar de patrimonio, las familias españolas tienen mas patrimonio y menos deudas que las alemanas, en terminos relativos a su GDP, es decir que los españoles son mas ahorradores, aunque sean mas pobres, que los alemanes. Lo cual si lo piensas es lógico.

Household financial assets and liabilities in the EU

Riqueza por ADULTO

Distribution of wealth in Europe - Wikipedia

Suiza 530.244 USD
Alemania 214,893 USD
España 197.144 USD






Switzerland​3,611530,244



Luxembourg​188412,127



Belgium​2,776313,045



Norway​1,181291,103



Denmark​1,276286,712



France​13,883280,580



United Kingdom​14,209279,048



Netherlands​3,357253,205



Sweden​1,990249,765



Ireland​806232,952



Austria​1,637231,368



Italy​10,569217,787



Germany​14,499214,893



Spain​7,152191,177


----------



## megamaxi (13 Abr 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Mi gran "tesoro" es tener una vivienda pagada, lo que me ha permitido incluso dejar de trabajar.



Me lo explique. Alquila usted la vivienda por habitaciones o algo asi?


----------



## Zen Tao (13 Abr 2019)

Ahorros Paco para pagar contribución, seguros y poco más mandan


----------



## megamaxi (13 Abr 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La gente se las apaña como sea, hacen malabares económicos, comen mierda todos los días si hace falta, eso sí, no sin sus viajes y sin cambiar de móvil cada año. Por lo general hay poca gente ahorradora, y de invertir no les hables, que la bolsa es un casino.



Hay un porcentaje de gente asi.

Hay un porcentaje de gente que es todo lo contrario, claro que a esos se les nota menos.

Una familia de cuatro miembros, de clase media, es estadísticamente probable que en cuentas, depositos y planes de pensiones tengan unos 80.000 euros.


----------



## Tini6897 (13 Abr 2019)

Zen Tao dijo:


> Ahorros Paco para pagar contribución, seguros y poco más mandan



Yo tuve que buscar el significado de "ahorrar" en el diccionario me sonó a chino tradicional.

He visto que es un dinero que apartan los ricos todos los meses, se me ha quedado el culo para cagar ladrillos 

La mayoría de gente vive a menos de 6 sueldos de la pobreza más absoluta, no os hagáis pajas mentales


----------



## morethanafeeling (13 Abr 2019)

megamaxi dijo:


> Me lo explique. Alquila usted la vivienda por habitaciones o algo asi?



No, simplemente que no pagar vivienda desde hace tiempo me ha permitido ahorrar bastante dinero, ya que sin el gasto de la vivienda se puede vivir con muy poco. Ahora con ese dinero bien invertido me puedo permitir no estar atado a un trabajo.


----------



## megamaxi (13 Abr 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No, simplemente que no pagar vivienda desde hace tiempo me ha permitido ahorrar bastante dinero, ya que sin el gasto de la vivienda se puede vivir con muy poco. Ahora con ese dinero bien invertido me puedo permitir no estar atado a un trabajo.



Interesante.

Quizas nos podría contar en este hilo o en otro su estrategia inversora.

Gracias


----------



## S. GOKU (13 Abr 2019)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Excluyendo jóvenes de menos de 25. Hablo de activos líquidos y sin contar deudas. Ahorro puro y duro, cuentas al descubierto, acciones, fondos de inversión, plazos fijos, oro, planes de pensión, etc...
> 
> Yo tengo la impresión que a grosso modo la cosa va así:
> 
> ...



Lo que deberias hacer es una estadistica haber cuanta gente de burbuja esta en cada porcentaje...


----------



## morethanafeeling (13 Abr 2019)

megamaxi dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> Quizas nos podría contar en este hilo o en otro su estrategia inversora.
> 
> Gracias



No soy un gran inversor, simplemente tengo la tranquilidad de que con mis ahorros me da para llegar a la jubilación sin problemas.

Mientras tanto el dinero que no necesito lo invierto de manera muy diversificada para obtener una pequeña renta que haga durar más mis ahorros.


----------



## megamaxi (13 Abr 2019)

Tini6897 dijo:


> Yo tuve que buscar el significado de "ahorrar" en el diccionario me sonó a chino tradicional.
> 
> He visto que es un dinero que apartan los ricos todos los meses, se me ha quedado el culo para cagar ladrillos
> 
> La mayoría de gente vive a menos de 6 sueldos de la pobreza más absoluta, no os hagáis pajas mentales



Y lo dices basándote en que, exactamente, aparte de tu impresion personal y tu intuición.

Mira, en españa la gente es vieja, y los españoles de cierta edad, sobre todo los de la meseta son muy ahorradores.

Trabaje en banca durante un breve periodo... y tengo una impresión mas que nada por los comentarios de mis compañeros (yo no estaba de cara al público)


----------



## megamaxi (13 Abr 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No soy un gran inversor, simplemente tengo la tranquilidad de que con mis ahorros me da para llegar a la jubilación sin problemas.
> 
> Mientras tanto el dinero que no necesito lo invierto de manera muy diversificada para obtener una pequeña renta que haga durar más mis ahorros.



Enhorabuena.

A mi me toca seguir remando.


----------



## Tini6897 (13 Abr 2019)

megamaxi dijo:


> Y lo dices basándote en que, exactamente, aparte de tu impresion personal y tu intuición.
> 
> Mira, en españa la gente es vieja, y los españoles de cierta edad, sobre todo los de la meseta son muy ahorradores.
> 
> Trabaje en banca durante un breve periodo... y tengo una impresión mas que nada por los comentarios de mis compañeros (yo no estaba de cara al público)



Basándome en todas las noticias que salen que dicen que los españoles no ahorran.

Basándome en que en cuanto peto la burbuja embargaron pisos a montones a los pocos meses...

Pero si tus amigotes banqueros tienen más razón que la realidad.

No digo que la gente no ahorre, conozco bastante gente con ahorros abultados pero no es ni mucho menos lo normal


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Abr 2019)

megamaxi dijo:


> Hay un porcentaje de gente asi.
> 
> Hay un porcentaje de gente que es todo lo contrario, claro que a esos se les nota menos.
> 
> Una familia de cuatro miembros, de clase media, es estadísticamente probable que en cuentas, depositos y planes de pensiones tengan unos 80.000 euros.



Es cierto que ese perfil es más discreto, estoy de acuerdo, pero entre la mayoría ha calado la idea impuesta de que hay que hipotecarse y vivir el momento.
Es lo que se denominó con gran acierto como "la carrera de la rata", y es el perfil que le interesa a las élites, remeros...


----------



## Zen Tao (13 Abr 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No, simplemente que no pagar vivienda desde hace tiempo me ha permitido ahorrar bastante dinero, ya que sin el gasto de la vivienda se puede vivir con muy poco. Ahora con ese dinero bien invertido me puedo permitir no estar atado a un trabajo.



Sí que es verdad que al no pagar casa se puede ahorrar. Yo cuando he tenido la mía de alquiler he podido ahorrar al mes 500 pavos, algo es algo. 
Creo que lo suyo sería dejar X dinero pa los pagos, 500 euros pa vivir al mes y guardar 500 pa ahorrar.


----------



## megamaxi (13 Abr 2019)

Tini6897 dijo:


> Basándome en todas las noticias que salen que dicen que los españoles no ahorran.
> 
> Basándome en que en cuanto peto la burbuja embargaron pisos a montones a los pocos meses...
> 
> ...



Mis amigotes, o mas bien ex-compañeros, eran bancarios, no banqueros. Admito que su impresion no tiene porque parecerte mas fiables que las tuyas propias.


Pero yo he puesto un monton de enlaces con datos.

Te vuelvo a copiar en enlace de riqueza media por adulto en europa.

Esto son datos, lo demas son anécdotas:

Distribution of wealth in Europe - Wikipedia 






Switzerland​3,611530,244



Luxembourg​188412,127



Belgium​2,776313,045



Norway​1,181291,103



Denmark​1,276286,712



France​13,883280,580



United Kingdom​14,209279,048



Netherlands​3,357253,205



Sweden​1,990249,765



Ireland​806232,952



Austria​1,637231,368



Italy​10,569217,787



Germany​14,499214,893



Spain​7,152191,177



Finland​697161,062_Europe_​85,402144,903



Malta​49140,629



Portugal​916109,362



Greece​975108,127



Cyprus​91100,308



Slovenia​13379,097


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Abr 2019)

127 pesetas, eso tengo


----------



## MrSmith (14 Abr 2019)

Pero tu has visto los sueldos de mierda que hay en España?

Que ahorro ni que cojones?

Y encima ahora el trio calavera quiere bajar salarios minimos que Pedro Sanchez ha subido.


----------



## atracurio (14 Abr 2019)

MrSmith dijo:


> Pero tu has visto los sueldos de mierda que hay en España?
> 
> Que ahorro ni que cojones?
> 
> Y encima ahora el trio calavera quiere bajar salarios minimos que Pedro Sanchez ha subido.



Muchísima gente tiene pisos heredados que, o los ha vendido, o los alquila. 

Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith (14 Abr 2019)

atracurio dijo:


> Muchísima gente tiene pisos heredados que, o los ha vendido, o los alquila.
> 
> Enviado desde mi BKL-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Muchisima no.Hay gente que hereda pisos cuentame de mierda,y gente que ni eso,y gente que si.De todo habra.

Lo que es seguro es q los salarios son mierda.


----------



## drstrangelove (15 Abr 2019)

A mí me parece que los que presumen mucho están más tiesos que la mojama, y los más modestos y reservados suelen tener montañas de dinero. El otro día pillé a un conocido que siempre siempre va desaliñado y con el coche roto: 400k pavos que tenía el cabrón, todo metido en bonos europeos, nunca lo hubiera imaginado.


----------



## DEEP (16 Abr 2019)

drstrangelove dijo:


> A mí me parece que los que presumen mucho están más tiesos que la mojama, y los más modestos y reservados suelen tener montañas de dinero. El otro día pillé a un conocido que siempre siempre va desaliñado y con el coche roto: 400k pavos que tenía el cabrón, todo metido en bonos europeos, nunca lo hubiera imaginado.



Pues le convendría diversificar un poco.


----------



## BABY (19 Ago 2020)

Entonces nos indexamos, no?


----------



## riggedd (19 Ago 2020)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Intenté comprar un coche a estrenar y solo me lo dejaban financiado. No hubo manera de pagarlo al contado. Suerte que encontré una de segundo mano que lo pagué de una tacada. Odio tener deudas
> 
> 
> 
> Si esto fuese así, tendríamos que ver situaciones dantescas, de dramas familiares rollo Dickens. No digo que no los haya pero al final mucha gente siempre parece que saca el dinero de algún sitio.



La gente para pasar no necesita mucho,otra cosa es vivir.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (19 Ago 2020)

Zen Tao dijo:


> Sí que es verdad que al no pagar casa se puede ahorrar. Yo cuando he tenido la mía de alquiler he podido ahorrar al mes 500 pavos, algo es algo.
> Creo que lo suyo sería dejar X dinero pa los pagos, 500 euros pa vivir al mes y guardar 500 pa ahorrar.



Algo harto difícil cuando los sueldos de la gente no llegan a los 1000


----------



## Membroza (19 Ago 2020)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Intenté comprar un coche a estrenar y solo me lo dejaban financiado. No hubo manera de pagarlo al contado. Suerte que encontré una de segundo mano que lo pagué de una tacada. Odio tener deudas



Difícil de creer que vayas a un concesionario y queriendo pagar al contado no te dejen. Lo que querrás decir es que no te querían hacer los mismos "descuentos" que financiando (lo cual suele ser un engaño porque acabas pagando más, obviamente),


----------



## Membroza (19 Ago 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Es absurdo mirar solo la pasta que tiene una persona en el banco como si eso significara algo, cuando la gente inteligente tiene el dinero invertido y en el banco tiene lo mínimo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, es mucho más "rico" alguien que tiene una casa pagada y 10k en el banco que alguien que vive de alquiler y tiene 50k en el banco. Pero mucho más.
> 
> ...



Algunos confundis tener un piso con tener un activo. Esto no es necesariamente así. De hecho, aunque sea necesario tener que vivir en algún lugar, un piso para ti siempre va a ser un pasivo y te va a costar dinero tenerlo. Es que reducirá tu gasto con respecto un alquiler siempre que esté pagada, pero eso no te libra de remar todos los meses.

Si tienes un piso, una casa o unas tierras que te están dando pasta todos los meses por arrendarlos, entonces sí es un activo.


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Algunos confundis tener un piso con tener un activo. Esto no es necesariamente así. De hecho, aunque sea necesario tener que vivir en algún lugar, un piso para ti siempre va a ser un pasivo y te va a costar dinero tenerlo. Es que reducirá tu gasto con respecto un alquiler siempre que esté pagada, pero eso no te libra de remar todos los meses.
> 
> Si tienes un piso, una casa o unas tierras que te están dando pasta todos los meses por arrendarlos, entonces sí es un activo.



Te equivocas. Todos necesitamos un sitio donde vivir que por lo general cuesta mucho dinero. Así que quien ha conseguido tener ese sitio sin que le suponga mucho gasto en realidad si que tiene un activo.

Ejemplo práctico: Si yo disfruto mi piso pagado por solamente un gasto de 50 en comunidad y otro está gastando 600 en un alquiler, yo tengo un activo que me está produciendo +550 al mes respecto a esa persona, porque estoy ahorrando esos 550 todos los meses que la otra persona no ahorra.

Eso aparte del valor de la vivienda, que no es moco de pavo, y que puedes volver líquido cuando te interese.


----------



## Stopper (19 Ago 2020)

Una vivienda en propiedad forma parte del patrimonio, un activo inmobiliario. No muy líquido, porque en caso de querer convertirlo en dinero puede llevar su tiempo y no obtener la cantidad deseada, pero es patrimonio y por lo tanto riqueza. Supongo que en esas tablas de datos comparativas con otros países europeos la vivienda en propiedad esté incluida. Otra cosa es que venga una hostia como la que está de camino y la valoración del activo se vea perjudicada.


----------



## Josebs (19 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay muchísima gente que está forrada y vive como pobres.
> No quieren que nadie le pida dinero ni alertar a ladrones y prefieren una vida austera.
> Yo conozco a bastante gente que tras los muros tienen unas mansiones flipantes, tengo un familiar que solo en jardinero gasta 400 euros al mes, y eso que no es su casa habitual. Sin embargo nadie sabe su enorme fortuna.
> la gente está heredando de sus padres pisos y mucho dinero ahorrado , de ahí los casi 30 millones de personas que en España no hacen nada ya que solo cotizan unos 18 millones y somos unos 50



Joder de esos 30 millones que no hacen nada como dices, descuenta los millones de jubiletas y los millones de estudiantes.


----------



## Oberon (19 Ago 2020)

Como ya habéis dicho, una aplastante mayoría de gente no tiene un chavo.

En USA vi datos el otro día, y sucede exactamente igual.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Joder de esos 30 millones que no hacen nada como dices, descuenta los millones de jubiletas y los millones de estudiantes.



No son tantos , tienes las cifras con un sólo click . 

El mayor engaño es hacer creer que vas a llegar a viejo. 

Si la esperanza de vida fuese la que dicen, no sería una pirámide demográfica, sería un cuadrado. 


Según los datos que facilita la Seguridad Social y que se corresponden con las pensiones en vigor al 1 de diciembre de 2019, en *España* existen casi 10 millones de pensionistas, siendo más de 6 millones en jubilación. 


Las pensiones más altas de toda España.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (19 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Algunos confundis tener un piso con tener un activo. Esto no es necesariamente así. De hecho, aunque sea necesario tener que vivir en algún lugar, un piso para ti siempre va a ser un pasivo y te va a costar dinero tenerlo. Es que reducirá tu gasto con respecto un alquiler siempre que esté pagada, pero eso no te libra de remar todos los meses.
> 
> Si tienes un piso, una casa o unas tierras que te están dando pasta todos los meses por arrendarlos, entonces sí es un activo.



Estoy de acuerdo con el compañero @morethanafeeling. Lo que dices tú viene a ser lo que dice Kiyosaki, que no anda mal encaminado: un activo te pone dinero en el bolsillo y el pasivo te lo quita. Como definición general está bien, pero no siempre es así.

Si vives en una casa pagada de 400.000 euros y te ves apurado, la puedes vender e irte a una de 150.000, con lo que te metes dinero en el bolsillo, los bancos también te cuentan la casa pagada como activo.

Y activos como dice Kiyosaki también te pueden quitar dinero del bolsillo: por ejemplo, inviertes en unas acciones que pagan dividendos y la empresa quiebra.


----------



## tracrium (19 Ago 2020)

El langosta promedio, entre 2 y 4 M€.

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joeljoan (19 Ago 2020)

En burbuja la media son 350k


----------



## Cuqui (19 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo trabajé en una financiera especializada en automóvil y te digo que la gente no tiene ni un clavo. Casi todo dios financiaba al 100%.



Antes te podias quitar el prestamo y el seguro anti impago al mes de salir con el coche del concesionario, y de esa manera eran 3k menos.


----------



## Josebs (19 Ago 2020)

Pues como todo cada vez mas se esta polarizando la cosa, la clase media esta desapareciendo como en la mayoria de paises tercermundistas. En unos años en España solo habra 2 clases, los Ricos y los tiesos.


----------



## eldelavespa (19 Ago 2020)

Pues en mi circulo cercano tengo casos de gente que continuamente le devuelven los recibos del banco por no tener pasta, otros cuando la cuenta pasa de los 2000 euros ya están pensando lo que se quieren comprar.... otros tienen buen sueldo y tienen de todo, buena casa, coche nuevo cada poco, ropa cara, comidas y cenas continuamente pero no tienen pasta ahorrada, y luego conozco los que parecen que no tienen un duro,siempre con los mismos pantalones y viviendo muy austeramente y con mucho en el banco.


----------



## Membroza (20 Ago 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Te equivocas. Todos necesitamos un sitio donde vivir que por lo general cuesta mucho dinero. Así que quien ha conseguido tener ese sitio sin que le suponga mucho gasto en realidad si que tiene un activo.
> 
> Ejemplo práctico: Si yo disfruto mi piso pagado por solamente un gasto de 50 en comunidad y otro está gastando 600 en un alquiler, yo tengo un activo que me está produciendo +550 al mes respecto a esa persona, porque estoy ahorrando esos 550 todos los meses que la otra persona no ahorra.
> 
> Eso aparte del valor de la vivienda, que no es moco de pavo, y que puedes volver líquido cuando te interese.



No estoy de acuerdo solamente en la terminología usada, porque no es un activo, sino patrimonio inmobiliario. Y no todo el monte es orégano:

IBI, comunidad, basuras, seguro de casa y pequeñas renovaciones y reformas hay que hacer cada cierto número de años, y eso es un piquillo.

Por tu comentario me hace dudar que seas propietario de una vivienda, ya que desconoces los gastos reales que conlleva.


----------



## morethanafeeling (20 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo solamente en la terminología usada, porque no es un activo, sino patrimonio inmobiliario. Y no todo el monte es orégano:
> 
> IBI, comunidad, basuras, seguro de casa y pequeñas renovaciones y reformas hay que hacer cada cierto número de años, y eso es un piquillo.
> 
> Por tu comentario me hace dudar que seas propietario de una vivienda, ya que desconoces los gastos reales que conlleva.



He puesto el gasto más gordo para no enrollarme mucho con el ejemplo. Pero vamos, si te quedas más tranquilo en lugar de ahorrarme 550 respecto a alguien que paga un alquiler me ahorro 500... enorme diferencia que lo cambia todo... ¿dormirás más tranquilo esta noche?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (20 Ago 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> He puesto el gasto más gordo para no enrollarme mucho con el ejemplo. Pero vamos, si te quedas más tranquilo en lugar de ahorrarme 550 respecto a alguien que paga un alquiler me ahorro 500... enorme diferencia que lo cambia todo... ¿dormirás más tranquilo esta noche?



Discutís sin sentido porque partes de una base errónea, no es lo mismo ganar 500€ que dejar de gastar 500€.

Ganar implica *patrimonio + 500€*
Dejar de gastar implica *patrimonio + 0€*

Si el del alquiler paga todos los meses podríamos decir que *patrimonio - 500€*
Mientras que tu que no pagas eres *patrimonio + 0€*


----------



## Ufo (20 Ago 2020)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Excluyendo jóvenes de menos de 25. Hablo de activos líquidos y sin contar deudas. Ahorro puro y duro, cuentas al descubierto, acciones, fondos de inversión, plazos fijos, oro, planes de pensión, etc...
> 
> Yo tengo la impresión que a grosso modo la cosa va así:
> 
> ...



La gente presume que tiene más pasta de la que dice...por sobre todo aquí en España


----------



## morethanafeeling (20 Ago 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Discutís sin sentido porque partes de una base errónea, no es lo mismo ganar 500€ que dejar de gastar 500€.
> 
> Ganar implica *patrimonio + 500€*
> Dejar de gastar implica *patrimonio + 0€*
> ...



Entre patrimonio +0 y patrimonio -500 sigue habiendo una diferencia de 500 euros.

Lo puedes pintar como quieras pero estoy ahorrando 500 euros todos los meses respecto a alguien que no hizo los deberes en su momento.

Puedo vivir con apenas 400 euros al mes: 180 de comida y 220 de suministros, impuestos, seguros y comunidad. Mientras que gente que conozco de alquiler necesitan más de 1000 para poder sobrevivir, y todo ello sin poder ahorrar nada.

Encima el día que me canse vendo el piso y consigo un líquido de 150-160k que el otro no tendrá nunca.

Quien no vea la diferencia simplemente está ciego o es incapaz de entender razonamientos sencillos.


----------



## guelldantorich (20 Ago 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Mejor mantener un perfil bajo entre tus conocidos
> 
> se de lo que hablo.



explicate porque yo ya le he dicho a mi circulo cercano el dinero que tengo se lo he mostrado y solo he ganado respeto


----------



## perrosno (20 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo trabajé en una financiera especializada en automóvil y te digo que la gente no tiene ni un clavo. Casi todo dios financiaba al 100%.



La gente vive al límite la mayoría.
Los coches se compran con cash y si no, no se compran, pedir créditos salvo para la compra de una casa es de parguelas.


----------



## perrosno (20 Ago 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Mejor mantener un perfil bajo entre tus conocidos
> 
> se de lo que hablo.



Sí te rodeas de basura sí, si es gente relativamente normal y de tu posición económica, da un poco lo mismo. Eso sí sin alardeos, eso es lo peor desde luego.


----------



## luismarple (20 Ago 2020)

guelldantorich dijo:


> explicate porque yo ya le he dicho a mi circulo cercano el dinero que tengo se lo he mostrado y solo he ganado respeto



Tirarse el rollo de la pasta que tienes entre amigos y conocidos no trae nada bueno. Solo sirve para que te intenten meter el sable o hablen de ti a tus espaldas (mal).


----------



## palodearia (20 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo trabajé en una financiera especializada en automóvil y te digo que la gente no tiene ni un clavo. Casi todo dios financiaba al 100%.



En ese caso hay un claro sesgo en la medición, porque quien acude a la financiera suele ser porque no tiene la pasta y muchos ni se plantean que no haya que financiar el 100%. Te falta saber cuánta gente compra sin financiar, o cuantos financian por otros métodos (p.ej ampliando hipoteca)

Lo cual no quita que también piense que la mayoría de la gente tiene pocos ahorros, especialmente si metemos en la suma las deudas.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (20 Ago 2020)

Yo soy ahorrador y austero, pero llego a un punto que no se si el gilipollas soy yo.

Veo a toda la gente en instagra en discotecas lujosas, paseando en yates, viajando, mientras yo soy un emigrante en el tercer mundo para poder ahorrar.

Ahora por la crisis, yo llevo meses sin cobrar un euro, y ellos viviendo la vida. El estado rescata a las personas, aunque hayan malgastado las paguitas anteriores en in iPhone. Y a quien intenta ahorrar, le atracan para robarle el dinero que se lleva el anterior.

De verdad que empiezo a tener mis dudas de si los del viaje, iPhone, coche de lujo de renting y sin ahorros no serán los verdaderos inteligentes, y no los que ahorramos.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ago 2020)

He leído todo el hilo y creo que el porcentaje de 0 a 5.000e es superior al 25%.

Por otro lado, flipariais en los pueblos con quien tiene el activo. Fontaneros, electricistas, agricultores... y no tanto los que han estudiado carreras universitarias.

Está claro que tendrá que llegar un ajuste, tarde o temprano. O que suban los sueldos o que bajen los precios. Tendrá que llegar ese momento y espero que sea relativamente pronto.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (20 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo solamente en la terminología usada, porque no es un activo, sino patrimonio inmobiliario. Y no todo el monte es orégano:
> 
> IBI, comunidad, basuras, seguro de casa y pequeñas renovaciones y reformas hay que hacer cada cierto número de años, y eso es un piquillo.
> 
> Por tu comentario me hace dudar que seas propietario de una vivienda, ya que desconoces los gastos reales que conlleva.



Pero estamos con lo mismo: si eres propietario de una casa que alquilas, tambien te comes la mayor parte de esos gastos. No por tener esos gastos es un activo o un pasivo

Y si los inquilinos te dejan de pagar, tardas en echarlos y te destrozan la casa, no tienes mas que gastos de tu activo.

.


----------



## Gusman (20 Ago 2020)

Libertyforall dijo:


> He leído todo el hilo y creo que el porcentaje de 0 a 5.000e es superior al 25%.
> 
> Por otro lado, flipariais en los pueblos con quien tiene el activo. Fontaneros, electricistas, agricultores... y no tanto los que han estudiado carreras universitarias.
> 
> Está claro que tendrá que llegar un ajuste, tarde o temprano. O que *suban los sueldos o que bajen los precios*. Tendrá que llegar ese momento y espero que sea relativamente pronto.



Estamos justo a las puertas de que nos dupliquen o tripliquen a todos el sueldo, no te preocupes...


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Estamos justo a las puertas de que nos dupliquen o tripliquen a todos el sueldo, no te preocupes...



Ya lo sé. Eso que estoy poniendo es bastante lejano, desgraciadamente.


----------



## Furillo (20 Ago 2020)

La mayoría de la gente que conozco no tiene ahorros, más allá de los gastos previstos para el mes. Muchas veces tienen que pedir dinero a sus padres cuando hay algún imprevisto, eso si no tiran de préstamo a través de tarjeta bancaria.
Me da angustia sólo de oírlos, eso sí, Iphone XIV pagado a plazos, Mercedes Clase A con motor Renault de leasing, MTB eléctrica china by Cofidis y cada 2 x 3 ropita de marca. Yo en cambio tengo un coche pagado a tocateja del año 2009 con 300.000 km, una MTB del 2006 comprada en wallapop, un móvil normal que me regalaron hace 3 años y la ropa la compro sólo cuando me hace falta (también es cierto que con mis ahorros podría liquidar lo que me queda de hipoteca hoy mismo).


----------



## grom (20 Ago 2020)

Epico


----------



## grom (20 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No son tantos , tienes las cifras con un sólo click .
> 
> El mayor engaño es hacer creer que vas a llegar a viejo.
> 
> ...



Para que la piramide fuera un cuadrado, todos tendriamos que morir a la misma edad.


----------



## Membroza (20 Ago 2020)

La Mugre Piojosa dijo:


> Pero estamos con lo mismo: si eres propietario de una casa que alquilas, tambien te comes la mayor parte de esos gastos. No por tener esos gastos es un activo o un pasivo
> 
> Y si los inquilinos te dejan de pagar, tardas en echarlos y te destrozan la casa, no tienes mas que gastos de tu activo.
> 
> .



Te comes los gastos pero acabas ganándole dinero. La suma de gastos más ingresos es positiva. Por eso es un activo.


----------



## grom (20 Ago 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Discutís sin sentido porque partes de una base errónea, no es lo mismo ganar 500€ que dejar de gastar 500€.
> 
> Ganar implica *patrimonio + 500€*
> Dejar de gastar implica *patrimonio + 0€*
> ...





morethanafeeling dijo:


> Entre patrimonio +0 y patrimonio -500 sigue habiendo una diferencia de 500 euros.
> 
> Lo puedes pintar como quieras pero estoy ahorrando 500 euros todos los meses respecto a alguien que no hizo los deberes en su momento.
> 
> ...



La discusion de toda la vida ha sido comprar vs alquilar.
Comparar vivir "gratis" (casa pagada) con vivir de alquiler es absurdo.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (20 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Te comes los gastos pero acabas ganándole dinero. La suma de gastos más ingresos es positiva. Por eso es un activo.



Eso no siempre es así, y como decía antes, si tienes una casa pagada que vale 400.000 y la vendes para irte a una de 150.000, la suma de gastos más ingresos también es positiva, por tanto también sería un activo.

Los bancos no son tontos, si vas a pedir un préstamo y tienes una casa pagada, te la cuentan como activo.


----------



## kokod (20 Ago 2020)

Que alguien actualice esa encuesta y sus cuantias, después del guanazo que estamos viendo y de lo épico que será este otoño, cuantas personas tendrán 0 euros en su cuenta corriente....


----------



## Membroza (20 Ago 2020)

La Mugre Piojosa dijo:


> Eso no siempre es así, y como decía antes, si tienes una casa pagada que vale 400.000 y la vendes para irte a una de 150.000, la suma de gastos más ingresos también es positiva, por tanto también sería un activo.
> 
> Los bancos no son tontos, si vas a pedir un préstamo y tienes una casa pagada, te la cuentan como activo.



Porqué tu casa no es un activo | Blog de Desarrollo inmobiliario
Guía básica: ¿Una propiedad es un activo o un pasivo? | El Portal de los Emprendedores
¿Dirías que la casa donde vives es un Activo o un Pasivo financiero? -


----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2020)

Cuando algún despilfarrador os increpe por vuestro raterío (yo lo llamo volar por debajo del radar) esto es lo que tenéis que decirle:
El dinero es poder.
Si ahorras todos los meses una parte luego puedes hacer lo que te de la gana, hasta dejar el curro y tocarte los cojones a dos manos, dormir en cualquier ciudad del mundo, si quieres contratar a alguien para lo que sea que trabaje para ti por horas, incluso ayudar a tu familia si lo necesitan.
El dinero es poder.
Aunque sea un retrasado cortoplacista, se quedará pensativo.
Las mujeres no lo entenderán, su mente les impide entenderlo. Desprecian al ahorrador porque están programadas para despreciarlo.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (20 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Porqué tu casa no es un activo | Blog de Desarrollo inmobiliario
> Guía básica: ¿Una propiedad es un activo o un pasivo? | El Portal de los Emprendedores
> ¿Dirías que la casa donde vives es un Activo o un Pasivo financiero? -



Todo eso está muy bien y no me cuenta nada que no sepa. Siguen la misma definición de Kyosaki como he dicho antes: un activo te mete dinero en el bolsillo y un pasivo te lo quita, que, como he dicho antes. como definición general está bien pero no es un dogma que debiéramos creer para el 100% de los casos.

Y te he explicado por qué no, pero no lo has leído o no te has enterado.


----------



## asiqué (20 Ago 2020)

para mi la clave es ahorrar por lo menos el 40% de lo ganado, eso implica que si pasa algo un mes puntual(como estos del encierro) hay que bajar el gasto a lo minimo indispensable, claro que solo es posible en pocos casos, si tienes gastos de alquiler o cipoteca es dificil quitar ese gasto.


----------



## El Patron (20 Ago 2020)

Mi opinion, basandome en lo que he visto:

1-Gente que se que gana bastante menos que yo, encima son fijos discontinuos (trabajan en hoteles, ligados al turismo) solo cobran durante 6 meses. El resto cobran una ayuda de 400 euros, viajazo anual de 2 meses por asia, suramerica, etc. Cosa que a mi ko se me ocurriria hacer ya que implicaria ahorrar poco o nada. Fotos postureras en insta posando en beach clubs, ante mariscadas y vinazos etc. Super iphone xnosecuantos...
Pues estos mismos ahora no paran de postear en redes sociales lo mal que lo van a pasar por la crisis covid que viene. 

2-Cuando voy al cajero a sacar cash, si en la ranura de los extractos la persona de antes ha dejado la suya alli, suelo echarle un ojo. En estos papeles suele venir el total en cuenta y la verdad es que la mayoria de veces flipo con lo pelado que suele estar el pesonal. Gente que saca 200 euros y deja la cuenta con 10. Brutal.

Por estos dos motivos, piensa que hay bastante gente que vive muuuy al dia


----------



## Membroza (20 Ago 2020)

La Mugre Piojosa dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien y no me cuenta nada que no sepa. Siguen la misma definición de Kyosaki como he dicho antes: un activo te mete dinero en el bolsillo y un pasivo te lo quita, que, como he dicho antes. como definición general está bien pero no es un dogma que debiéramos creer para el 100% de los casos.
> 
> Y te he explicado por qué no, pero no lo has leído o no te has enterado.



Te he entendido perfectamente y estoy de acuerdo en que es patrimonio. Poco líquido pero patrimonio al fin y al cabo.

Que te sea rentable o no, depende de si lo has comprado burbujeado, en una zona en expansión, en una ciudad que está atrayendo empleo o cuando los precios de los pisos han hecho suelo. Al menos, conserva su valor por lo general con la inflación.


----------



## fayser (20 Ago 2020)

Casi todos los que conozco viven al mes. Es decir: a primeros entra la pasta, y a finales, la cuenta tiritando.

Si ganan mucha pasta, gastan mucha pasta. Si ganan menos, gastan menos.


----------



## Gusman (20 Ago 2020)

En eso 


fayser dijo:


> Casi todos los que conozco viven al mes. Es decir: a primeros entra la pasta, y a finales, la cuenta tiritando.
> 
> Si ganan mucha pasta, gastan mucha pasta. Si ganan menos, gastan menos.



En eso consiste vivir, en disfrutar lo que se tiene.

Ahora en serio; el sistema basado en deuda promueve que la gente se endeude. Y para ello deben gastar todo lo que tienen disponible. Menuda sorpresa!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2020)

lo que es peor, el estado se lo dará a familia de musulmanes con 6 hijos , que ni siquiera serán conscientes de que lo que ellos disfrutan a cuerpo de rey, ha sido la esclavitud y la renuncia de otra gente que murió sin vivir. 


Ya lo he contado en otros hilos,
Harto estoy de ver morir a familiares cercanos que acumularon grandes fortunas y ahí dejaron después de vidas mal vividas y privarse de todo.
Concretamente mi tío Antonio, que poseedor de 8 pisos, ya decrépito a los 60 después de un aneurisma que le dejó medio inválido se casó con una marroquí que eventualmente lo fue a cuidar. Se pusieron en contacto con clínicas de fertilidad hasta que ella consiguió quedar preñada.
A los pocos meses de nacer el niño , se murió sospechosamente.
El caso es que todo lo que tacañeó en su mala vida va para Marruecos. 


Memento Mori o por qué es importante recordar que morirás .


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2020)

grom dijo:


> Para que la piramide fuera un cuadrado, todos tendriamos que morir a la misma edad.



Pues por eso lo digo.

De los más de cuatrocientos mil muertos que hay en España cada año, una proporción importante corresponde al tramo de edad de los 65 años.. es decir morir después de toda la vida cotizando sin cobrar la pensión.


----------



## veismuler (20 Ago 2020)

Aquí el único que tiene pasta es el forero notrabajo34 que ha aportado imágenes y pruebas concluyentes....los demás tenemos un mojón....


----------



## veismuler (20 Ago 2020)

Y añado...los post de ataraxio son de lo mejor de este foro para que no te vayas a la tumba siendo el más rico y el más tonto.... gracias tío


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2020)

Posiblemente seas la típica sudamericana que llega a la caza y captura del viejo tacaño.

Nada me satisface más que después de años tragando las babas de viejos , al final descubran que no les dejan nada.


----------



## Petruska (20 Ago 2020)

NO es obligatorio tener coche si tienes una buena red de TRANSPORTE PÚBLICO que te lleve de dónde vives a tu trabajo.

Si no es así, como en mi caso y en el de muchos otros, no te queda más remedio que TENER UN COCHE a nos ser que quieras hacer treinta km ida y 30 vuelta diariamente en bicicleta o triciclo o patinete POR AUTOPISTA.

Que nos creemos muy lisstoss dándoles lecciones a los demás sin saber por dónde nos da el aire !

Tampoco es OBLIGATORIO llevar puestos braga o calzoncillos y sin embargo nos los compramos y nos lo ponemos por no ir con el CULO AL AIRE.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2020)

La historia da para una película , y ya lo conté en otro hilo . Juro que es cierto. 

Un hermano de mi abuelo, en la época de Franco hizo fortuna como constructor . Se casó con una remilgada que era estéril , pues en la fecha no había anticonceptivos y se rumoreaba que el tío Antonio había dejado preñada a una señora en sus andanzas de posguerra , y que un hijo suyo era medio minusválido . 

Ese supuesto hijo, tuvo algún contacto ocasional y se sabía de su existencia por cartas pero nunca se reconoció como tal. 

Ese matrimonio de los tíos de mi madre eran especialmente tacaños , pues todos sabíamos de su enorme cantidad de dinero y sin embargo de lo extremadamente austeros y mirados que eran en todos sus actos. 

El tío Antonio murió de repente en los baños de un bar donde solía jugar a las cartas . 

En el testamento, dejaba todo a la viuda , y fue mi familia cuando se puso en contacto con ese hijo que ya estaba mayor, minusválido y vivía malamente. le asesoraron con abogados , análisis genéticos, cartas del año de la pera ... y zasca , heredero de todos los bienes. A la viuda apenas le quedó nada, algo de los bienes gananciales . 

El señor, que no tenía muchas luces, hizo una cena de agradecimiento y se dedicó a vivir a lo grande , mal vendió algunos de los pisos y buscó una cuidadora , la marroquí que lo paseó por clínicas de fertilidad. 

El resto de la historia ya lo sabéis .


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (20 Ago 2020)

Petruska dijo:


> NO es obligatorio tener coche si tienes una buena red de TRANSPORTE PÚBLICO que te lleve de dónde vives a tu trabajo.
> 
> Si no es así, como en mi caso y en el de muchos otros, no te queda más remedio que TENER UN COCHE a nos ser que quieras hacer treinta km ida y 30 vuelta diariamente en bicicleta o triciclo o patinete POR AUTOPISTA.
> 
> ...



Si te pasan IBI significa que tienes una propiedad a tu nombre, ¿no?

Si pagando hipoteca (que suele ser inferior a precio de alquiler a no ser que te hayas cipotecado) no llegas a fin de mes, pues será que tienes un problema financiero.


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (20 Ago 2020)

Decir eso y nada es lo mismo.


----------



## bralmu (20 Ago 2020)

De esto ya se hizo un estudio en España con datos de 2014. Aporto mi granito de arena:




Un 20% con patrimonio entre negativo y 10.000€.

Un 70% tiene menos de 65.000€ de patrimonio y no llega a clase media.

Estamos hablando de patrimonio. Hay que tener en cuenta que las deudas restan o que si posees una vivienda con más de 1 propietario, tendrás que dividir el valor de vivienda entre el número de propietarios.


----------



## Machuco (20 Ago 2020)

Mi hermano con 34 años y cobrado 2k al mes tiene 500€ en la cuenta.


----------



## Eremita (20 Ago 2020)

Sí, porque cambiarle los filtros uno mismo, es ciencia ficción. Pasa con todo, poca gente se plantea diagnosticar una avería en la lavadora o el equipo de música y repararlo ellos mismos. Todo son gastos, pero ellos ni están dispuestos a marearse consultando y rebuscando información.
Este año he reparado un equipo de música y una cafetera superautomatica. El equipo era un diodo, menos de 5 euros y porque tuve que comprar 5, que era la compra mínima, la cafetera 16 euros, 3 euros de la pieza rota y el resto juntas de silicona que renové.
Me di el "lujazo" de comprar un polimetro decente para uso no profesional, 100 euros.
El servicio técnico de la cafetera, según indica su web:
Tarifa de Servicios de Reparación - JURA España Tienda online

Que clase de locura son esos precios???

195+89+35+piezas sustituidas....a cambio de 16 euros y mi tiempo, aparte de lo que he aprendido haciéndolo.
Tener manos de señorito cuesta mucho dinero. Ser torpe también.

Edito: un grifo cambiado y una junta de 40 céntimos en el mecanismo de una cisterna del baño.


----------



## Blogan (20 Ago 2020)

Yo debo unos 400.000€

300k al banco, el resto repartido en varias personas.


----------



## PAPOSO_SABROSO (20 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay muchísima gente que está forrada y vive como pobres.
> No quieren que nadie le pida dinero ni alertar a ladrones y prefieren una vida austera.
> Yo conozco a bastante gente que tras los muros tienen unas mansiones flipantes, tengo un familiar que solo en jardinero gasta 400 euros al mes, y eso que no es su casa habitual. Sin embargo nadie sabe su enorme fortuna.
> la gente está heredando de sus padres pisos y mucho dinero ahorrado , de ahí los casi 30 millones de personas que en España no hacen nada ya que solo cotizan unos 18 millones y somos unos 50



yo conozco una familia que tambien, casa pagada, 3 coches pagados, y 30k ahorrados, viviendo cual pobres

yo ahora mismo tengo unos 20 pavos y se van a gastar en breve


----------



## Euron G. (20 Ago 2020)

Suena interesante sí:

El conductor que atropelló a las tres menores en *Fuensalida *el pasado sábado ingresó en prisión por orden del juez después de que los familiares de una de ellas -*Michelle*, de 12 años- trataran de tomarse la Justicia por su mano. Acudieron a las instalaciones de la *Guardia Civil* en *Torrijos *al enterarse de que el conductor había sido trasladado allí. Buscaban venganza. Conocían la identidad del joven. Este hecho acrecentó el temor por su integridad.

La tensión crecía por minutos. Sus intenciones eran claras. «Déjanoslo a nosotros», gritaban. Los guardias civiles tuvieron que ponerse firmes. Allí no iba a entrar nadie. Porque los familiares de Michelle, la joven de 12 años que falleció el pasado sábado en el accidente de Fuensalida, atropellada por el vehículo conducido por *David*, estaban dispuestos a impartir «su» Justicia.

Y varios de esos familiares, incluso, no eran precisamente desconocidos para los efectivos de las *Fuerzas y Cuerpos de la Seguridad del Estado*. Michelle, junto a *Ana *y *Nerea *(15 y 16 años), regresaban el pasado sábado, caminando, por la carretera *TO-3927*, en el kilómetro 3. Habían estado en una fiesta en el vecino pueblo de Torrijos. Regresaban a Fuensalida, a 10 kilómetros.

Las tres fueron atropelladas a las 7.27 del pasado sábado, última hora recogida en el WhatsApp de Nerea. Junto a ellas iban otros dos jóvenes. Uno de ellos se libró, el otro aún se encuentra ingresado con heridas muy graves.

Fue el mismo conductor, que se dirigía a Fuensalida para trabajar en una empresa de colchones, quien alertó a la Guardia Civil del siniestro. Tras tomarle una primera declaración sobre el terreno, fue trasladado a las dependencias del Instituto Armado en Torrijos. Cuando los familiares de las jóvenes fallecidas conocieron esta circunstancia, se arremolinaron buscando tomarse «su justicia». Entre ellos, como explicaron fuentes del propio municipio, algunos con antecedentes penales por delitos violentos.

La Guardia Civil tuvo que salir a la calle y calmar ánimos. La tensión continuó cuando el conductor, en calidad de detenido, fue trasladado ante el juez de instrucción de la localidad toledana. Para entonces, los familiares de Michelle conocían su identidad y sabían donde lo podían localizar. En el juzgado ya se confirmó que los análisis de sangre indicaban un 0,26% de alcohol en sangre. El límite permitido es 0,25% pero no llega al 0,50% necesario para ser considerado delito. El 0,26% sería una falta administrativa que conllevaría una sanción de 500 euros y la pérdida de cuatro puntos. El conductor apuntó como posible causa del atropello un golpe de sueño. Pendientes del informe final de los agentes de *Tráfico*, no se descarta también que los jóvenes ocuparan parte de la calzada. El instructor decidió enviar a prisión comunicada bajo la acusación de homicidio por imprudencia grave al conductor.

Fuentes de la investigación indicaron que, además de tener indicios para acordar prisión preventiva, no fue baladí en la decisión el relato de la presión que se había producido en el cuartel. El temor a dejarle en libertad y que algún familiar de las jóvenes fallecidas se tomara la justicia por su mano era alto. Y más conociendo su identidad y sabiendo donde vive. Todo pesó en la decisión, según explicaron a este periódico fuentes cercanas a los que sufrieron esta presión.

Según estas fuentes, David acudía desde su localidad a Fuensalida a su puesto de trabajo. Su madre fue la que le despertó, la que hizo las veces de despertador para que no se quedara dormido. Las fuentes consultadas apuntan que el nivel de alcohol pudo ser consecuencia del consumo de la noche anterior. En cualquier caso, ese nivel, como aclaran fuentes de la investigación, no fue la causa del siniestro.

Lo que no deja de ser una casualidad, trágica pero causalidad, es que no hace tantos meses, el pasado mes de julio, *precisamente la madre de Michelle atropellara a un niño rumano. El menor falleció a consecuencia del accidente, que se produjo también en Torrijos. Entonces fue ella y su familia los que sintieron el acoso de los familiares del niño, un clan de rumanos que trató de tomarse la justicia por su mano y actuar contra ella. La intervención de la Guardia Civil evitó que la cosa fuera a mayores. Con el tiempo, el enfrentamiento entre ambas familias se envenenó. Finalmente, los rumanos abandonaron la localidad.*


----------



## Julc (20 Ago 2020)

Una nómina, con suerte, dos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2020)

LATA_DE_ATUN_PREMIUM dijo:


> yo conozco una familia que tambien, casa pagada, 3 coches pagados, y 30k ahorrados, viviendo cual pobres
> 
> yo ahora mismo tengo unos 20 pavos y se van a gastar en breve



Es genético . No es educacional . 

Mi hermano y yo somos completamente diferentes . Ya desde niños yo era el que ahorraba. 

De hecho precisamente por mi carácter emprendedor y austero , nunca te falta el dinero. Yo jamás me vi sin un céntimo y nunca pedí nada a nadie. 

Mis padres no me dieron ni paga del domingo. Ni me pagaron estudios ni nada. Todo por becas y buscándome la vida. 

Mi hermano es funcionario, tiene buen sueldo y sigue como toda la vida, quedando siempre a cero. 

Y fue al ver morir a parientes cercanos forrados de pasta que vivieron como miserables , cuando me puse las pilas y empecé a hacer terapia para ser consciente de lo que realmente significa vivir y el sin sentido de acaparar tesoros en la tierra que otros se quedarán. 

Mis referentes anteriores , pasaron a ser los referentes de como no hay que vivir.


----------



## Zawer74 (21 Ago 2020)

El Patron dijo:


> Mi opinion, basandome en lo que he visto:
> 
> 1-Gente que se que gana bastante menos que yo, encima son fijos discontinuos (trabajan en hoteles, ligados al turismo) solo cobran durante 6 meses. El resto cobran una ayuda de 400 euros, viajazo anual de 2 meses por asia, suramerica, etc. Cosa que a mi ko se me ocurriria hacer ya que implicaria ahorrar poco o nada. Fotos postureras en insta posando en beach clubs, ante mariscadas y vinazos etc. Super iphone xnosecuantos...
> Pues estos mismos ahora no paran de postear en redes sociales lo mal que lo van a pasar por la crisis covid que viene.
> ...



Lo que te pongo en rojo.
Eso no indica nada. La mayoría de la gente tiene los ahorros y los dineros para gastos en cuentas diferentes.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Ago 2020)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Lo que te pongo en rojo.
> Eso no indica nada. La mayoría de la gente tiene los ahorros y los dineros para gastos en cuentas diferentes.



Así es .Yo tengo en mi cuenta principal 500 euros como mucho, primero para que no me roben vía hackers o duplicados de tarjeta y segundo para yo mismo no gastar de más.


----------



## Eremita (21 Ago 2020)

LATA_DE_ATUN_PREMIUM dijo:


> yo conozco una familia que tambien, casa pagada, 3 coches pagados, y 30k ahorrados, viviendo cual pobres
> 
> yo ahora mismo tengo unos 20 pavos y se van a gastar en breve



Consideras que 30.000 euros de ahorros para una familia, son una cantidad excesiva?
Es una mera pregunta sin segundas intenciones, pura curiosidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¡Qué familia más gilipollas...!



pues sí. 

Habría preferido que se lo hubiese quedado todo los sobrinos de la viuda antes que una marroquí desconocida que en 3 años de roneo , se llevó lo equivalente a varias vidas de trabajo. 

Una putada .


----------



## Eremita (21 Ago 2020)

Yo simplifico mucho más, dime cómo vuelas o volarias y te diré de que clase eres. (No vale si paga la empresa.)
No vuelas (excluimos fobias), indigente.
Turista, clase baja.
Primera, premium, bisnes o como se diga, clase media.
Fletas o usas tú avión, clase alta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Es usted un mentiroso patológico.
> 
> De no reconocer en el testamento, el no-hijo no se lleva NADA.



OYE SUBNORMAL !! Además de insultar , eres un ignorante. 

Esta historia es completamente verídica . tal cual la conté .

La ley ampara a los hijos aunque no haya testamento . Para que te enteres, las herencia van siempre para abajo ( para los hijos ) TODO , si no hay hijos va para arriba ( padres ) si no hay ni hijos ni padres, es cuando hereda el cónyuge .


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> PARA LOS QUE CONSTAN COMO HIJOS EN EL REGISTRO CIVIL.



¿ pero tú en qué planeta vives ? No eres español , no ? pero es que no sé ni como eres capaz de entrar en este foro teniendo en cuenta tu nivel de ignorancia. 


Un hijo no reconocido puede reclamar la herencia | El rincón jurídico

Hacer testamento y que lo intenten impugnar con ADN


----------



## Eremita (21 Ago 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Aquí hay gente que tiene muchos miles... (de mensajes).
> 
> Según ese criterio, el 99,8% de la población son parias.



Es una clasificación sin más, cada uno tendrá la suya. La mía coincide mucho con la realidad, incluso con las desviaciones de clase media ahorradora que viaja en turista.
Sin embargo, en la clase baja, viajar en primera en avión es algo totalmente excepcional cuando pagan ellos (sin ofertas) el precio habitual. El mayor postureador del mundo, incluso será capaz de hacer un Madrid Miami con 6 escalas y 40 horas totales si así ahorra 40 euros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Y habiendo testamento, podrá optar a la "LEGÍTIMA" como heredero forzoso, y eso suponiendo que supere el proceso. De la parte de mejora y de la de libre disposición, no se llevaría nada.
> 
> El que no es español, es usted.



¿ qué parte no entiendes que es el hijo el heredero y no la viuda , diga lo que diga el testamento ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

mira atontado. Finalmente toda la herencia de mi tío Antonio , se la llevó un recién nacido marroquí que deben estar viviendo como millonarios en Marruecos. ya que el primo de mi madre , medio minusválido murió al poco de nacer su hijo.


----------



## asakopako (21 Ago 2020)

Más de los que piensas en el caso de gente normal, a tope de créditos entre los posturetas. La señora que viene a limpiar a mi casa 2 veces al mes tiene 2 pisos en propiedad + 2 a medias con su novio en la capital. Los alquila por habitaciones a estudiantes. No sé lo que saca o lo que deja de sacar, pero una vez le pregunté si le compensaba limpiar casas teniendo ese patrimonio y me contestó que a ver como me pensaba que había sacado el dinero. Son gente que jamás verás en un bar o restaurante, tienen una furgonetilla c15 de esas y con ella funcionan. Luego no es que sean agarrados porque cada vez que viene me trae una bolsa de patatas o tomates o lo que sea que plantan en su parcelilla, pero no gastan en chuminadas. Es la antivisillera en estado puro, por eso la dejo entrar en mi casa.


----------



## Tars (21 Ago 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Sí, porque cambiarle los filtros uno mismo, es ciencia ficción. Pasa con todo, poca gente se plantea diagnosticar una avería en la lavadora o el equipo de música y repararlo ellos mismos. Todo son gastos, pero ellos ni están dispuestos a marearse consultando y rebuscando información.
> Este año he reparado un equipo de música y una cafetera superautomatica. El equipo era un diodo, menos de 5 euros y porque tuve que comprar 5, que era la compra mínima, la cafetera 16 euros, 3 euros de la pieza rota y el resto juntas de silicona que renové.
> Me di el "lujazo" de comprar un polimetro decente para uso no profesional, 100 euros.
> El servicio técnico de la cafetera, según indica su web:
> ...



Yo tras mucho investigar, arregle una moto por 15€. De haberla llevado a un taller me habrían cobrado unos 600€ como poco. 

Y hay veces que es mejor hacerse las cosas uno mismo...


----------



## palodearia (21 Ago 2020)

bralmu dijo:


> De esto ya se hizo un estudio en España con datos de 2014. Aporto mi granito de arena:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 407988
> 
> ...



El estudio es interesante, pero eso de que alguien con 150k euros de patrimonio es clase media alta, hace que mucha gente con la casa pagada en Madrid/Barcelona/País Vasco sea clase media-alta. Yo no acabo de verlo.


----------



## pikoleto (21 Ago 2020)

Era un tio tan pobre, tan pobre, que solo tenia dinero.

Tengo mis ahorrillos, pero valoro muchísimo mas mis amigos.


----------



## bralmu (21 Ago 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Yo simplifico mucho más, dime cómo vuelas o volarias y te diré de que clase eres. (No vale si paga la empresa.)
> No vuelas (excluimos fobias), indigente.
> Turista, clase baja.
> Primera, premium, bisnes o como se diga, clase media.
> Fletas o usas tú avión, clase alta.



La clase se mide por el patrimonio.

Por hábitos de consumo puedes intentar adivinar ese patrimonio.

Pero como cada uno tiene su filosofía de vida, te vas a encontrar desde vividores endeudados a dos meses de quebrar hasta lonchafinistas que, sin deudas, casa pagada y un millón en el banco siguen yendo al polígono a currar con su citroen y toda la tranquilidad del mundo.

O clase media que prefiere tener un velero en el puerto deportivo para navegar con la familia en verano a comprar billetes de primera clase. Clase media no significa que tengas dinero infinito, también hay que tomar decisiones según tus prioridades porque no se puede tener todo.


----------



## bralmu (21 Ago 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> El estudio es interesante, pero eso de que alguien con 150k euros de patrimonio es clase media alta, hace que mucha gente con la casa pagada en Madrid/Barcelona/País Vasco sea clase media-alta. Yo no acabo de verlo.



También te sorprenderá que el 96% de las personas del planeta gane menos que tú porque solo ves lo que te rodea.

Pero sí, un matrimonio español sin deudas y con una vivienda de 300.000€ está ya en la frontera entre clase media y clase media-alta. No te parecerá tanto porque dentro de Madrid, Barcelona y País Vasco hay más clase media que fuera.


----------



## palodearia (21 Ago 2020)

bralmu dijo:


> También te sorprenderá que el 96% de las personas del planeta gane menos que tú porque solo ves lo que te rodea.
> 
> Pero sí, un matrimonio español sin deudas y con una vivienda de 300.000€ está ya en la frontera entre clase media y clase media-alta. No te parecerá tanto porque dentro de Madrid, Barcelona y País Vasco hay más clase media que fuera.



Claro, pero en la clasificación los ponen no clase media, sino ya como media-alta por el mero hecho de tener 150k pavos de patrimonio.

Las franjas para clase media me parecen absurdamente estrechas y el límite inferior de clase media-alta también absurdamente bajo.

Es una clasificación hecha para crear clase media, cuando la realidad es que gran parte de lo que ahí está en clase media es una clase trabajadora.

Es que además no hay quien se crea que el 22% del patrimonio total del estado está en manos de la clase trabajadora.


----------



## Eremita (21 Ago 2020)

Son clasificaciones que se pueden hacer de mil maneras....como los animales, aves, mamíferos, peces...pues si les da por clasificarlos por animales con ojos al frente y con ojos a los lados, los lenguados y los leopardos están en el mismo grupo.
Esto es igual, clasificamos por patrimonio o por ingresos? O por capacidad de ahorro? O por metálico disponible en 72 horas o ipso facto?


----------



## Eremita (21 Ago 2020)

bralmu dijo:


> La clase se mide por el patrimonio.
> 
> Por hábitos de consumo puedes intentar adivinar ese patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero los indigentes no vuelan, la clase baja usa turista y la clase alta va en su avión. La desviación, como dije, sucede en la clase media, que ahorra, en este caso para el velero.


----------



## bralmu (21 Ago 2020)

Eremita dijo:


> Sí, pero los indigentes no vuelan, la clase baja usa turista y la clase alta va en su avión. La desviación, como dije, sucede en la clase media, que ahorra, en este caso para el velero.



Sí, analizando los hábitos de consumo se puede predecir, con más o menos precisión el patrimonio, pero al final la clase es el patrimonio, ahí no hay apariencias ni engaños. Es matemático: posesiones - deudas.

Yo conozco un indigente rumano que volaba en clase turista por Europa. Y no dejaba de ser indigente, de robar en el supermercado para comer o dormir en el campo y refugios para sintecho.

Estás planteando, por ejemplo, que es imposible que entre los pasajeros de un vuelo haya un indigente que se ha pagado su billete de clase turista.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (21 Ago 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Entre patrimonio +0 y patrimonio -500 sigue habiendo una diferencia de 500 euros.
> 
> Lo puedes pintar como quieras pero estoy ahorrando 500 euros todos los meses respecto a alguien que no hizo los deberes en su momento.
> 
> ...



Estabas diciendo que ganabas 500 respecto a él y no es cierto. Estás dejando de gastar. Es que son cosas diferentes. Ganar implica que haya una anotación en tu libro de cuentas, dejar de gastar no se refleja en el libro de cuentas, gastar si se anota. Es sencillo, tú no ganas 500, dejas de gastarlos, no te supone un ingreso.


----------



## morethanafeeling (21 Ago 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Estabas diciendo que ganabas 500 respecto a él y no es cierto. Estás dejando de gastar. Es que son cosas diferentes. Ganar implica que haya una anotación en tu libro de cuentas, dejar de gastar no se refleja en el libro de cuentas, gastar si se anota. Es sencillo, tú no ganas 500, dejas de gastarlos, no te supone un ingreso.



Si yo no anoto nada en mi libro de cuentas y tú anotas -500 yo tengo 500 euros más que tú. Lo mires como lo mires yo dispongo de 500 euros más que tú todos los meses. 

Hay que ver las vueltas que le dais a las cosas con tal de seguir viviendo en el mundo de la piruleta. Se le llama hacerse trampas al solitario.


----------



## Josebs (21 Ago 2020)

La


bralmu dijo:


> La clase se mide por el patrimonio.
> 
> Por hábitos de consumo puedes intentar adivinar ese patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Por el patrimonio y por rentas e ingresos, ya que puedes ser un muerto de hambre, heredar 1 millon y no saber gestionarlo y pulirlo en 5 años y ser mas pobre que una rata. El patrimonio debe ser sostenido e incrementado por rentas e ingresos periodicos, sino dificil ser clase media o alta durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## maxkuiper (21 Ago 2020)

Pasar el mes y ya.

Eso si, estan a salvo de corralitos y quitas comunistas.


----------



## maxkuiper (21 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues por eso lo digo.
> 
> De los más de cuatrocientos mil muertos que hay en España cada año, una proporción importante corresponde al tramo de edad de los 65 años.. es decir morir después de toda la vida cotizando sin cobrar la pensión.




Casos asi, conozco a patadas


----------



## bralmu (21 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> La
> Por el patrimonio y por rentas e ingresos, ya que puedes ser un muerto de hambre, heredar 1 millon y no saber gestionarlo y pulirlo en 5 años y ser mas pobre que una rata. El patrimonio debe ser sostenido e incrementado por rentas e ingresos periodicos, sino dificil ser clase media o alta durante mucho tiempo.



Sí, las clases no son inamovibles.

La clase no es algo con lo que naces y es para toda la vida, hay movilidad.

Las rentas, ingresos, gastos, ganacias, pérdidas... al final sale un balance positivo o negativo y tu patrimonio va aumentando o disminuyendo, indicando si estás escalando de clase, descendiendo o estable.

Un borjamari que se funde la herencia y el negocio de los padres puede pasar de clase alta a media-baja.

Un inmigrante que llega con una mano delante y otra detrás, 30 años después podría alcanzar clase media.

Fíjate si hay movimiento de clases que la clase media está desapareciendo. Cada vez hay más personas precariadas/trabajadoras y cada vez los ricos tienen más acumulado.


----------



## chickenotter (21 Ago 2020)

Yo ahora no se, pero hace años un conocido trabajo en un banco de Majadahonda y me contaba que raro era el que no tenia ningun tipo de credito, prestamo, deuda... y algunas veces decia que esa deudas eran de la mitad del sueldo como poco.
Esto es de hace 15 años por lo menos, a dia de hoy no tengo ni idea de si seguira la cosa igual, pero en su dia lo comentamos bastante pues ves a gente bien vestida y con cochazos, y luego te enteras que tu tienes mas ahorros que el fulano y entonces entiendes porque la del banco te pone ojitos cuando vas ha hacer cualquier tramite.


----------



## SOY (21 Ago 2020)

Los españoles, de media, no tienen ahorros... todo lo contrario... tienen deudas.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

bralmu dijo:


> La clase se mide por el patrimonio.
> 
> Por hábitos de consumo puedes intentar adivinar ese patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Se valora lo escaso. 

Es precisamente la razón por la que las angulas son caras. 

De hecho el pollo, hasta hace unas décadas era un artículo de lujo que se comía en las bodas y en las fiestas. 

Todo lo demás es fantasía y autoengaño


----------



## Josebs (21 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Se valora lo escaso.
> 
> Es precisamente la razón por la que las angulas son caras.
> 
> ...



Que me digas que la ternera era articulo de lujo pasa, pero el pollo que en cualquier casa humilde de hace decadas tenian gallinas y pollos para autoconsumo...Ya tenia que ser la boda de los mas pobres del lugar para ser considerado el pollo un lujo..


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Que me digas que la ternera era articulo de lujo pasa, pero el pollo que en cualquier casa humilde de hace decadas tenian gallinas y pollos para autoconsumo...Ya tenia que ser la boda de los mas pobres del lugar para ser considerado el pollo un lujo..



Una gallina incubaba 5 pollitos dos veces al año, que había que mantener durantes meses con maíz que había que comprar. Era como comerse un loro. 

La evolución del consumo de pollo , es una historia muy interesante que te paso los enlaces 

De los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales del planeta , la inmensa mayoría no prueban la carne en la vida o en muy pocas ocasiones, por ser un lujo inalcanzable. Por darte otra pista, en los países africanos donde se cultiva el cacao, nadie ha probado el chocolate pues sería un producto de importación como para nosotros el caviar. 

( En España hay mucho vicio ) 

La carne habitual era el conejo . Ahora la carne de ternera es barata porque se matan todos los machos de vacas lecheras , las cuales se quedan preñadas para poder dar leche. De alguna manera es un producto de desecho . 

Cómo el pollo conquistó España

Broiler, la invención del pollo

La invención del pollo


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (21 Ago 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Si yo no anoto nada en mi libro de cuentas y tú anotas -500 yo tengo 500 euros más que tú. Lo mires como lo mires yo dispongo de 500 euros más que tú todos los meses.
> 
> Hay que ver las vueltas que le dais a las cosas con tal de seguir viviendo en el mundo de la piruleta. Se le llama hacerse trampas al solitario.



"Te equivocas. Todos necesitamos un sitio donde vivir que por lo general cuesta mucho dinero. Así que quien ha conseguido tener ese sitio sin que le suponga mucho gasto en realidad si que tiene un activo.

Ejemplo práctico: Si yo disfruto mi piso pagado por solamente un gasto de 50 en comunidad y otro está gastando 600 en un alquiler, yo tengo un activo que me está produciendo +550 al mes respecto a esa persona, porque estoy ahorrando esos 550 todos los meses que la otra persona no ahorra.

Eso aparte del valor de la vivienda, que no es moco de pavo, y que puedes volver líquido cuando te interese."

El que hace malabares eres tú para creerte que ganas 500 pavos cuando no es cierto. A ti no te está produciendo +550€ nada.


----------



## f700b (21 Ago 2020)

El 80% tenemos deudas, lo suyo es no pasar de los 50 con deudas, siendo la principal la cipoteca.
Y se deberían tener al menos en líquido el equivalente a un año de cipoteca.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo que es peor, el estado se lo dará a familia de musulmanes con 6 hijos , que ni siquiera serán conscientes de que lo que ellos disfrutan a cuerpo de rey, ha sido la esclavitud y la renuncia de otra gente que murió sin vivir.
> 
> 
> Ya lo he contado en otros hilos,
> ...



Acojonante


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Ago 2020)

Como todo en la vida, la virtud está en punto medio.

El dinero es una energía (muy poderosa por cierto) y tiene que fluir. Si puedes darte algún lujo adelante. Disfruta de la vida.

Pero igual que es absurdo morirse el más rico del cementerio, también es un absurdo "quemar" compulsivamente todo el dinero que entra. Hay gente que se pone nervioso si acumula en la cuenta un par de miles de euros. Como me decía un Gaditano una vez: "hay gente que solo vale para pobre, porque en cuanto tienen dos duros se los gastan y vuelven a ser pobres"

Un punto medio entre usar el dinero para disfrutar de lo que verdad nos gusta y ahorrar lo suficiente para tener un colchón de seguridad si vienen mal dadas, es el punto optimo.

Ese nivel depende mucho de los ingresos de cada persona. Ciertamente la capacidad de ahorro es menor a menores ingresos, pero la virtud está en adecuar tus gastos a un punto que te permitan ahorrar parte de los ingresos mensuales. En mi opinión, salvo circunstancias extraordinarias, hay que intentar ahorrar todos los meses algo, si es posible. El truco está en el tren de vida al que se acostumbra cada uno.

Como digo, no hay nada malo en darse un capricho e irte a un buen restaurante de vez en cuando, pero si vas a un buen restaurante todas las semanas, o dos veces por semana te estás dejando una pasta, y además al final acabas no disfrutándolo. Luego revisar que otros gastos fijos tenemos, ahí se va mucho sin querer, la cuota del netflix, la cuota del gimnasio al que apenas vamos, lo seguros sobre dimensionados que nos vendieron, los servicios que nos meten las eléctricas o timofónica en la factura y nadie ha pedido, etc...

En general creo que es bueno acostumbrarse a cierto lonchafinismo austero-espartano, y de vez en cuando romperlo con algún exceso. Aquí la clave está en el "de vez en cuando". Y a partir de ahí ir controlando ingresos y gastos mensualmente para ver como evoluciona la tesorería ( como lo haría cualquier empresario diligente, también hemos de hacerlo en nuestra economía doméstica).

Y lo más importante, todo lo que se pueda pagar a tocateja, pagarlo a tocateja. El crédito al consumo debiera estar prohibido y penado con galeras. Si no te puedes comprara un Iphone, te compras un LG, si no te puedes ir a la Polinesia, te vas a Benidorm, si no te puedes comprar un BMW nuevo te compras uno de segunda mano ( pero eso sí compra un buen coche). La excepción a esta regla que he seguido estrictamente toda mi vida es lógicamente el piso.

Es verdad que si llega la tan manida hiperinflación de la que ahora se habla, los principales beneficiados van a ser los que estén muy endeudados, pues la inflación les va a pagar la deuda, pero yo la verdad, prefiero la tranquilidad de deber lo menos posible.

Espero que estos consejos puedan servir a los que están ahora empezando.


----------



## Josebs (21 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Una gallina incubaba 5 pollitos dos veces al año, que había que mantener durantes meses con maíz que había que comprar. Era como comerse un loro.
> 
> La evolución del consumo de pollo , es una historia muy interesante que te paso los enlaces
> 
> ...



Si hablabamos de Hispañistan no se porque citas ejemplos de paises de Africa u otros sitios...Ademas una gallina puede incubar mas de 5 pollitos, el maiz es un cultivo asentado hace siglos en España...por lo que muchas casas no lo compraban. Y los pollos sobreviven sin el. Lo que se comian normalmente eran los gallos, dejando uno o dos para fecundar las gallinas, las gallinas se dedicaban a puesta de huevos y al desvieje se hacia buenos caldos con ellas. Tambien se le daba gallina a las mujeres que daban a luz. 
Lo que dices que que la carne de ternera es barata...comparada con que? Es la carne mas cara de la variedad habitual del supermercado...


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Si hablabamos de Hispañistan no se porque citas ejemplos de paises de Africa u otros sitios...Ademas una gallina puede incubar mas de 5 pollitos, el maiz es un cultivo asentado hace siglos en España...por lo que muchas casas no lo compraban. Y los pollos sobreviven sin el. Lo que se comian normalmente eran los gallos, dejando uno o dos para fecundar las gallinas, las gallinas se dedicaban a puesta de huevos y al desvieje se hacia buenos caldos con ellas. Tambien se le daba gallina a las mujeres que daban a luz.
> Lo que dices que que la carne de ternera es barata...comparada con que? Es la carne mas cara de la variedad habitual del supermercado...



Vives en un mundo de fantasía creado para tí. Un espejismo . que no tiene nada que ver con la realidad


----------



## Josebs (21 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Vives en un mundo de fantasía creado para tí. Un espejismo . que no tiene nada que ver con la realidad



Fantasia la que crean los juntaletras en tu cabeza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Fantasia la que crean los juntaletras en tu cabeza.



pregunta a tu madre o a tu abuela cuantas veces comían pollo a la semana y resuelves la duda. 

Las granjas intensivas , las incubadoras , el saneamiento, las vacunas para los pollos , las factorías para el sacrificio y embalaje , el transporte ...todo eso es reciente.


----------



## fosforito (21 Ago 2020)

Hay muuuuucha gente con más de 200.000€ y bastantes por encima del millón.


----------



## Josebs (21 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pregunta a tu madre o a tu abuela cuantas veces comían pollo a la semana y resuelves la duda.
> 
> Las granjas intensivas , las incubadoras , el saneamiento, las vacunas para los pollos , las factorías para el sacrificio y embalaje , el transporte ...todo eso es reciente.



Entiendo que eres mesetario, o de zona no rural. En mi zona hasta el mas humilde comia pollo, yo lo recuerdo perfectamente, desde el año 63. No le tengo que preguntar a nadie ni leer ninguna wikipedia, ni articulo de juntaletras..


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Entiendo que eres mesetario, o de zona no rural. En mi zona hasta el mas humilde comia pollo, yo lo recuerdo perfectamente, desde el año 63. No le tengo que preguntar a nadie ni leer ninguna wikipedia, ni articulo de juntaletras..



Mis abuelos fueron agricultores y me crié en una granja. Creo que estás muy despistado o no sabes sumar

Si 35 millones de españoles comían un pollo a la semana , multiplicado por 4 semanas al mes son 140 millones de pollos al mes , por 12 meses al año ...

son MIL SEISCIENTOS MILLONES DE POLLOS , que según tú se comían en España al año , hace unas décadas. 

Una cifra que se acerca al consumo actual, pero no al de las gallinas criando a sus pollitos en una granja de aldea. 











Trituradora de pollitos: Cómo trituran a los polluelos vivos (vídeo)

Cientos de pollos son sacrificados al día en granjas vinculadas a Tesco

Estadística: sacrificio de aves 2013 en España - Agrinews


----------



## Josebs (21 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mis abuelos fueron agricultores y me crié en una granja. Creo que estás muy despistado o no sabes sumar
> 
> Si 35 millones de españoles comían un pollo a la semana , multiplicado por 4 semanas al mes son 140 millones de pollos al mes , por 12 meses al año ...
> 
> ...



Te dejas conquistar por datos , y demas estadisticas pero la realidad mucha veces es distinta, una cosa es la macroeconomia y otra la micro...
Tu familia fue agricultora que bien , en mi zona abundaban los ganaderos...Seria por eso que comiamos mas carne habitualmente.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (21 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> mira atontado. Finalmente toda la herencia de mi tío Antonio , se la llevó un recién nacido marroquí que deben estar viviendo como millonarios en Marruecos. ya que el primo de mi madre , medio minusválido murió al poco de nacer su hijo.



Inquietante sin duda


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (21 Ago 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Te dejas conquistar por datos , y demas estadisticas pero la realidad mucha veces es distinta, una cosa es la macroeconomia y otra la micro...
> Tu familia fue agricultora que bien , en mi zona abundaban los ganaderos...Seria por eso que comiamos mas carne habitualmente.



En los sesenta, para los días de fiesta se mataba un pollo, y no me refiero a los domingos.
Existían oficios como el sustanciero, por ejemplo.
También tengo que decir que en el campo, en zonas en que todos tenían alguna propiedad, no hubo hambre. No así en las zonas de latifundio.


----------



## Basster (21 Ago 2020)

Tengo la teoría de que la generación de 30 a 45 años, los hijos de los babyboomers, van a tener un patrimonio mayor en su fase cercana a la jubilación. Al haber un mayor número de hijos únicos, las herencias familiares se van a concentrar más en cada vez un menor número de individuos. Por supuesto que las crisis que han ocurrido y ocurriran, junto con una menor cultura del esfuerzo, van a menguar el efecto, pero se va a notar en un determinado tipo de familias. Hay gente que se frota las manos, literalmente, viendo como van camino de heredar 4 o 5 pisitos y algo de cash fresco antes de jubilarse.


----------



## palodearia (21 Ago 2020)

Basster dijo:


> Tengo la teoría de que la generación de 30 a 45 años, los hijos de los babyboomers, van a tener un patrimonio mayor en su fase cercana a la jubilación. Al haber un mayor número de hijos únicos, las herencias familiares se van a concentrar más en cada vez un menor número de individuos. Por supuesto que las crisis que han ocurrido y ocurriran, junto con una menor cultura del esfuerzo, van a menguar el efecto, pero se va a notar en un determinado tipo de familias. Hay gente que se frota las manos, literalmente, viendo como van camino de heredar 4 o 5 pisitos y algo de cash fresco antes de jubilarse.



Estás mezclando 2 masas demográficas de 2 generaciones bien distintas en lo que tú llamas generación.

Hay 2.7 millones de personas en el tramo 30-35 años (millenials), mientras que hay 4 millones de 40-45 años (Gen X). Los de 40-45 casi todos tienen hermanos y son el grupo más numeroso poblacional del país. Son los 30-35 los representantes de la caída demográfica que luego ha continuado.








Pirámides de población del mundo desde 1950 a 2100


----------



## sikBCN (21 Ago 2020)

Estoy en ese 5%


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2020)

Basster dijo:


> Tengo la teoría de que la generación de 30 a 45 años, los hijos de los babyboomers, van a tener un patrimonio mayor en su fase cercana a la jubilación. Al haber un mayor número de hijos únicos, las herencias familiares se van a concentrar más en cada vez un menor número de individuos. Por supuesto que las crisis que han ocurrido y ocurriran, junto con una menor cultura del esfuerzo, van a menguar el efecto, pero se va a notar en un determinado tipo de familias. Hay gente que se frota las manos, literalmente, viendo como van camino de heredar 4 o 5 pisitos y algo de cash fresco antes de jubilarse.



Un piso es un ladrillo encima de otro. 
La única razón por la que inventaron la especulación de los pisos , fue para estafar al estado español a través de la ley de garantía de depósitos. 

Para eso hicieron los atentados de los trenes de Atocha, para meter a Zapatonto y que este trajese a millones de analfabetos sudamericanos que firmasen hipotecas de 50 millones de pesetas , por pisos que costaban 6 millones . hablo de pesetas porque la gente ha perdido la noción del valor de las cosas en las cifras altas. 

Cuando toda esa gente se dio cuenta que no se iban a hacer ricos en dos años , devolvieron la llave al banco, cargaron con la deuda al estado español y se largaron. 

DOSCIENTOS MIL MILLONES DE EUROS COSTÓ LA CRISIS INVENTADA POR LOS MISMOS QUE HAN SOLTADO EL VIRUS Y QUE ESTÁN CON TODA ESTA MANIOBRA SOCIOECONÓMICA . 

Al parecer , la deuda de España superará con mucho lo que gracias a Zapatero, criminales extranjeros que saquean países con la colaboración de políticos traidores, se llevaron de la esclavitud de lo españoles. 

LOS PISOS NO VALEN NADA . En el momento que los hijos únicos reciban el piso de herencia ¿ para qué van a hipotecarse y comprar otra vivienda que lleve una vida pagarla ? 

Efectivamente , algunos hijos únicos recibirán de golpe 3 pisos, los de los abuelos y los de sus padres. 

Dentro de 15 años , la inmensa mayoría de las mujeres españolas llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos, por lo tanto ya no tendrán herederos y es cuestión de tiempo que esa inmensa cantidad de viviendas vacías sean regaladas por un estado marxista a millones de africanos que vendrán a ocuparlas .


----------



## Basster (21 Ago 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> Estás mezclando 2 masas demográficas de 2 generaciones bien distintas en lo que tú llamas generación.
> 
> Hay 2.7 millones de personas en el tramo 30-35 años (millenials), mientras que hay 4 millones de 40-45 años (Gen X). Los de 40-45 casi todos tienen hermanos y son el grupo más numeroso poblacional del país. Son los 30-35 los representantes de la caída demográfica que luego ha continuado.
> 
> ...



Correcto, no es una misma generación, pero si es el grupo al que va a afectar más esa concentración del patrimonio familiar por la reducción del tamaño de las familias. Mis padres, ambos, eran 5 hermanos, cuando heradaron se llevaron migajas. Ahora la herencia promedio es cada vez más sustancial, sean 2 hermanos o 1 o 1,4 si quieres.


----------



## Mybabyfuck (21 Ago 2020)

Segun Podemos estamos en extrema probreza. 
El payo dame argo.. es lo que mas se oye en este Pako Pais.
Aparte esta la casta que unas veces estan en su casa y otras en la del amiguete.
Y por fin la casta de jubilaos y prejubilaos que quieren acabar con la Seguridad Social. Eso dicen los economistas. Pero los que quieren 
acabar con la Seguridad Social son los que quieren que trabajes por 4 duros y los que no quieren trabajar.
Asi estamos.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (22 Ago 2020)

Tengo yo 5 k ahorrados y he cotizado 3 meses en mi vida, saludos!!


----------



## Armando Kasitas (22 Ago 2020)

Si tienes un flujo de dinero que te va entrando, llámese sueldo, rentas...y vas recuperando, pues vale. Lo malo es que la pelota se vaya haciendo más grande.


----------



## Gusman (22 Ago 2020)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Tengo yo 5 k ahorrados y he cotizado 3 meses en mi vida, saludos!!



Ser un nini que vive con los padres no sirve de ejemplo. Saludos!!!


----------



## Eremita (22 Ago 2020)

Yo no encuentro explicación lógica, más allá de desconocimiento y mucha comodidad.
La gente de mi entorno, en una horquilla de patrimonios e ingresos similares, solo veo dos extremos, o buen ahorro o angustias a fin de mes.
Da igual que ingresen 30.000 o 60.000 euros netos anuales, se dan los casos de gente con 30 y buenos ahorros y gente con 60 tirando de tarjetas, y además, los de las tarjetas, no se lo explican.
Y sí, hay excepciones equilibradas.
También he observado que a mayor cultura general, menos importancia tienen los bienes materiales y más sencillo es ahorrar.
En mi caso, simplemente, los bienes materiales no me causan deseo ni ilusión, por decir algo, tengo 3 gafas de sol "premium", me llaman la atención unas randolph 5 jotas, pero, para qué cojones quiero acumular 4 gafas? Ya no es ni cuestión de dinero, lo veo cuestión de logística, lógica y espacio.
Y con muchos años a mis espaldas, puedo asegurar que lo barato sale caro, esto es casi como la ley de la gravedad, y no significa ni mucho menos, que lo caro sea bueno por ser caro, o que sea bueno siempre.
Tengo un conocido que en dos años lleva comprados 4 coches usados de gran potencia, a los pocos meses los cambia perdiendo algo de dinero porque o bien se los vendieron con el motor achicharrado o "gastan mucho". Este hombre no va a cambiar, actualmente circula con un Mercedes 3'5 gasolina automatico de unos 15 años, el 90% por ciudad. Es imposible hacerle ver lo ilógico de sus compras, el ansia de satisfacer sus caprichos es mayor.


----------

